# Reminder the next HOSCCNC event is tomorrow, Nov. 17th



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Don't forget the next event is tomorrow at Dwayne Hoyle's Electric Motor Speedway, 6148 Fallston Road, Lawndale, NC 28090-9292. We'll be racing on the 4 by 20 foot Maxx track. Here is a link to more information: http://slotblog.net/topic/37579-electric-motor-speedway-hobbies-belwood/ Dwayne has a great place and also has a selction of new cars and parts for sale.
Also, if you haven't done it yet, PLEASE take a few moments to fill out the questionnaire e-mail about what classe YOU want to run next year. Here is another copy:
QUESTIONNAIRE:
Here is a short list of questions regarding the 2014 season with a section for suggestions and one for complaints. PLEASE take a few moments to respond with your answers/suggestions.

1. Do you want to switch the Novice class to the Mega G chassis (both 1.5" and 1.7" sizes) only with stock hard-shell bodies?_____________________
2. Do you want qualifying at every event?(we currently set the field by registration)______________
3. Do you want to continue Round Robin or do you want to race using a bracket system determined by qualifying or season points?____________
4. Do you want to continue to having an SRT class or do you want to drop it?_______________
5. Do you want to keep the Beach Jet class or do you want to drop it?_____________________
6. Do you want to limit each event to two classes or three?______________________
7. Is there another class of cars you'd like to run?__________________


SUGGESTIONS?
COMPLAINTS?

Please sign your name so I can keep track of the totals____________________

Hope to see many of you tomorrow!!!


Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

hey raw sry we cant make it little 2 far maybe next yr ty.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I need to get back to the Midwest to see some old friends(Pat Cole, Steve Medanic, Rick DeRosa) and to do some racing, maybe next Summer?

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

